# AMH level - where can I find what is "normal"?



## Gismo81 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but can anyone tell me what a "normal" AMH level is for my age group (am 31). I just rang up to get my result and was told 31.7 but was speaking to a secretary who said she didn't know what that meant. My attempts at googling haven't helped either as seen to all refer to MuCh lower numbers!! Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!!  Am a bit  new to all this!!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Optimal fertility	40.04-67.9pmol/l
Satisfactory fertility	21.98-40.03pmol/l
Low fertility	3.08-21.97pmol/l
Very low/undetectable	0.0-3.07pmol/l

Hope this helps, that would put you right in the middle of satisfactory. 
Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

And no it wasn't a dumb question!   x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Obviously different sources say slightly different things, but this link fits with what the consultants I have spoken to say. Your AMH level is very good - the levels shown as optimal on Andlou's post would actually be considered high and atypical of those with PCOS. My AMH is around 33 and I have always been told it's on the higher side - in fact given my ovaries, my consultant expected to see a level exceeding 50. If you look at the levels of most ladies on this site yours would be the high end of average x


----------



## Gismo81 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your responses!! Am just starting out on my journey and there is a LOT to take in!! Am relieved that the number looks good at least as was starting to panic that it seems so much higher than everything I was reading (but think I must have been looking at ng/mL rather than pmol/L - whatever they mean!!)

Is looking like other than my stupid tubes (one is blocked and the other is "dilated" but open), everything else is as it should be so hopefully we'll be one of the lucky ones with IVF!!   After 2 yrs of TTC naturally without even a sniff of a BFP and now waiting to get my tubes clipped and on with IVF - just want to get started!!!!!!!

Wishing you all the best with your own journeys and thanks again!!!  X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Gismo81, best of luck with everything x


----------

